# Treatment for ocd/obsessive thoughts



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Is their any techniques, drugs, supplements that has worked for anyone?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I had horrible ocd and intrusive thoughts that didnt let me rest and constantly made my life a nightmare . I got to that stage because of the wrong handling with medications (stopped medication abruptly and also smoked pot and drank alcohol while taking meds etc.)

the combination of meds that I am taking now has helped extremely . basically 80% of the ocd and intrusive thoughts are gone . sometimes even close to 100%

I am taking Sertraline / Zoloft 250mg in the morning and Olanzapine / Zyprexa 7.5mg at night

but maybe you can do it without meds . if possible I would recommend it to treat without meds . but I just wanted to tell you which meds help me


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

This old text from 1978 focuses on the obsessive dimension depersonalization disorder. Some of the terms of terms are not used today but it has for almost a century been described that there within depersonalization disorder is a very strong obsessive compulsive element. Some will say that it was also there prior to the outset with a personality very absorbed with feelings of incompleteness in relation to the world, high ambitions and demands of acceptance. With the outset of depersonalization it just shifted the focus of what to obsesses about and feelings of lack of control on depersonalization symptoms and not the relation with the world.

https://dacemirror.sci-hub.se/journal-article/65dd4a889ab693455a80941f3fd11552/torch1978.pdf


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> This old text from 1978 focuses on the obsessive dimension depersonalization disorder. Some of the terms of terms are not used today but it has for almost a century been described that there within depersonalization disorder is a very strong obsessive compulsive element. Some will say that it was also there prior to the outset with a personality very absorbed with feelings of incompleteness in relation to the world, high ambitions and demands of acceptance. With the outset of depersonalization it just shifted the focus of what to obsesses about and feelings of lack of control on depersonalization symptoms and not the relation with the world.
> https://dacemirror.sci-hub.se/journal-article/65dd4a889ab693455a80941f3fd11552/torch1978.pdf


This applies to me exactly. My most recent post titled "underlying causes" explores this more if you care to read about it.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Mayer-Gross said:


> This old text from 1978 focuses on the obsessive dimension depersonalization disorder. Some of the terms of terms are not used today but it has for almost a century been described that there within depersonalization disorder is a very strong obsessive compulsive element. Some will say that it was also there prior to the outset with a personality very absorbed with feelings of incompleteness in relation to the world, high ambitions and demands of acceptance. With the outset of depersonalization it just shifted the focus of what to obsesses about and feelings of lack of control on depersonalization symptoms and not the relation with the world.
> 
> https://dacemirror.sci-hub.se/journal-article/65dd4a889ab693455a80941f3fd11552/torch1978.pdf


Yep, it pretty much described me completely as well.

It's interesting how it's from 1978, with references going back well before then.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There have been several brain imaging studies done in emotional regulation done in the prefrontal cortex in depersonalization under the assumption that the emotional numbing is due to a over regulation of emotions done by the prefrontal cortex. At the depersonalization research unit they found that the right ventrolateral prefrontal cortex was active compared to normal in most of their studies. Their small rTMS trial is based on this location.

But, they also found that the anterior cingulate and the medial prefrontal was active. This locations have also been replicated by others. Overactivity in the anterior cingulate and the medial prefrontal cortex is also seen in obsessive compulsive disorder. There have almost been not brain imaging studies in depersonalization for the last 5.year and technology with deep TMS and rTMS have developed since. In 2015 the anterior cingulate and the medial prefrontal cortex was regarded as too deep in the prefrontal cortex for a rTMS coil to effect. So, there was some limitations back then in interventions that is not there today. A new coil for deeper stimulation has just been approved to treat OCD by the FDA. It's directed at this location.

A company, "Brainsway" making helmets or H-coil had in 2018 their H-coi for OCD approved. It is designed to stimulate the anterior cingulate and the medial prefrontal. I think there are currently 160 locations in the US who have this model and a very few in Europe. Some with depression and PTSD also respond to stimulation at this location. So, to try to address depersonalization as a disorder with a obsessive compulsive dynamic in it could be interesting to try.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It would be interesting as another angle. Certainly people who are able to break the cycle of obsession seem to recover more quickly, hence so much emphasis here on focusing on other things.

Have you posted it before, Mayer-Gross? If not, you should post it as a new thread, maybe in the Media section, so that people can recognize what it's about under its own title.

The first time I read someone here making a direct connection between OCD, Pure-O and depersonalization it was something of a revelation to me. Until then I had always thought of OCD as a quirky condition that didn't apply to me, and saw no immediate relationship to it and dissociation. I think it might be just as revealing to other people to see this connection, and that it has been known about for a long time.


----------

